# Goat coughing...



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Couple weeks back had posted about my 7 month old buck with diarrhea, cough, some nasal discharge, not eating well, and slight temp. Well everything got back to normal by the 2nd-3rd day after treating with LA200, probiotics, goat balancer, and the electrolyte vitapac. Except for the cough he still has it. Everything else is fine, no temp...should I be worried? I want to vaccinate everyone but dont want to stress his immune system right now if he is still fighting a 'cold'...


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Usually when giving antibiotics you want to do it for a full 7 days so they don't build an immunity to the antibiotic plus you want to make sure & kick what ever infection your treating.

A cough can also be caused from some hay or chafe maybe stuck in his throat? or Lung worms maybe? Have you wormed him, had a fecal done recently? What wormer do you use?


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Gonna take a fecal in and have it checked to be sure. Just have the general dewormer that is suppose to be safe for pregnant does. Cant think of the name right now.


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If you use safeguard or panacur wormers they won't take care of most worms, I think they only work on tape worms but not sure. Most folks use Ivermectin or Cydectin depending on where they are located. Good idea to get the fecal done & see what shows up before giving him anything else.

Giving him his CD & T vaccine shouldn't stress him out if that what you were planning on giving him.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

Am curious is it safe to give the CD&T to my doe's as well? I know one for sure is due around the 20th of april...


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

We administer CD/T to the does about a month prior to kidding. 

One of my bucks had a nasal discharge a few weeks back-lousy weather we had. Anywho the 7 day treatment helped but he had a re-lapse. We re-administered for 10 days and it did the trick.

Yes lungworms can cause coughing but usually not accompanied by a nasal discharge. 
Here in CT safeguard 3 days in a row will take care of lungworms. It will vary by location I think the farther south you go the more ineffective Safeguard is.
HF


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

My doe and buck will get cough sometimes, but that's goats: they cough. Not a hacking, side-splitting, lung-ripping cough, just a good "clear out the lungs" cough. Often see it if there's a bit of smaller leaf/chaff in the hay.

Also, I don't know about anyone else, but it seems to me that some Nubians have a bit of a small nostril issue, giving them "snorflee" noses.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

heh I like that "snorflee"


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

All the little guy has is just the cough right? No nasal discharge or any of the previous symptoms?
Pony is right too, all goats cough, it's when it's a constant or all the time cough that you need to worry.

I have a doe that has allergires. So a couple times a year she will have a nasal discharge. I give her liquid Dimetapp & that helps. Had her to the vet & everything, that's the only thing we could figure it is. When I first got her & noticed the nasal discharge but didn't at the breeders I tooker right to the vet. No fever or any other symptoms but he had me give her antibiotics for a week anyways.
Had her for almost 4 years now & she get's dimetapp for the nose problem.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

I will keep a watch on it. Hasnt had any of the other symptoms since, just the cough. Of course this weekend we got snow again so its wet and cold again!


----------

